
Show HN: WrapAPI Proxy, a Zero-Install Charles Proxy Alternative - wrapapi
https://wrapapi.com/proxy
======
tcwd
Looks pretty neat, but does this support sites with HTTPS or certificate
pinning? A simple proxy is easy, but that's been the annoying part in the past

~~~
wrapapi
Yes, definitely for HTTPS in general -- we have detailed instructions for each
of 6 different platforms/browsers (e.g., Android, Chrome, Firefox, Windows/Mac
desktop). However, the certificate pinning is actually really tough to get
around for apps in Android and iOS these days, so those your mileage may vary
there

------
anonfunction
When I click "Enable your WrapAPI proxy" button I get this message:

>You are not allowed to use this feature yet

~~~
wrapapi
Whoops, our bad here! Certain accounts had the feature flag turned off
randomly -- we should have fixed this, and you can use it now

